# Many, Many Free Patterns (K)



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Each time you reach the bottom of the page, click on OLDER POSTS. That will take you to the next page of free patterns.

http://blog.nobleknits.com/search/label/free%20knitting%20patterns


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

many thanks!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

breeze075 said:


> Each time you reach the bottom of the page, click on OLDER POSTS. That will take you to the next page of free patterns.
> 
> http://blog.nobleknits.com/search/label/free%20knitting%20patterns


Grabbed a couple thanks


----------



## judyh47 (Nov 11, 2012)

What a lovely site. Took me half an hour to skim through ... Collected a couple of patterns along the way. Many thanks for the link.


----------



## lynncarol33 (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for posting.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

You're welcome


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

looked farther down and found free flip books with great patterns thanks, just wish I could down load them.


----------



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

granker said:


> looked farther down and found free flip books with great patterns thanks, just wish I could down load them.


I looked at the flip books and I'm pretty sure that everything you see there is on all the regular pages where the patterns can be downloaded


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

nice.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

ty, love the fiesta ballerina yarns!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks. Now to sprout a couple of more hands to make all these goodies! I love scarfs and there are many here.


----------



## redkat (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you. I bookmarked it for future use!!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

thank you


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, brilliant site, thank you! I could see myself spending all day on there!!!


----------

